# 1918 HD Motorcyke Project



## Rusty72 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm looking for a 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke project.
Any condition. If almost complete or complete even better. Let me know if there's any out there.
Thanks guys !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2020)

@JO BO


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 15, 2020)

BUMP !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 19, 2020)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Still looking !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bump time !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 3, 2021)

Bumper !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Still Looking !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 30, 2021)

Still looking !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 7, 2021)

Bump !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 20, 2021)

BUMP !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 1, 2021)

June Bump !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bump time !


----------



## Kato (Jun 17, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> Bump time !




PM sent


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 8, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 6, 2021)

August Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 15, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 13, 2021)

bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 22, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 26, 2022)

BUMP


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 14, 2022)

FEB BUMP !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 12, 2022)

March Bump !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 20, 2022)

Bump !!


----------



## Rusty72 (May 19, 2022)

May Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 2, 2023)

Bump !
Still looking


----------

